# Gorgeous!



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Perhaps i'm being a bit naughty linking to another site but this isnt time zone so i dont see why not. Some of P.Y Lee's Seiko collection, very nice! Just click the link below.....

NICE SHOTS!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes those Seiko/Citizen forumers are a deadly serious bunch.

I'm well into vintage Seiko but these guys are a bit deep, even for me.

A very good information/reference resource though and very helpful if you have questions.

Good bunch of well informed and helpful enthusiasts.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had my wrists slapped several times by those guys for posting links to my site on there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

sorry to hear that Roy. To tell the truth, i was a regular poster there but i have since converted to your forum. I did this because fundementally you have the better forum for a number of reasons. Firstly, although i dearly love Japanese watches they do get repetative once you have and know everything about all the models you like. Plus the attitudes of some of the members started to piss me off. I know foggy posts there from time to time as do i but i cant post there regularly. Besides, most of the posts now are either beneign questions like "where do i have my watch serviced" or "whats the difference between the SKX007J and the SKX007K?" (for those of you who arent sad like me, the K is made in Singapoor and the J is Japan with 21 jewels written on the dial). Your forum has a Japanese section so we can talk about Asian watches if we wish but the beauty of it is people are friendly and willing to go a little off topic when they feel like it without fear of people getting arsey. Links to other sites is somthing i dont understand people getting annoyed with. People surf the internet to gain information, so why all the fuss when all you are doing by posting links to other sites is helping people gain information. Time Zone is possibly the worst forum because all you get there is people posting pictures of their watches and going "look i'm loaded". Or if there not doing that there arguing about wheather Rolex are a rip off or not (obviously they are but there are still people out there who think they are the best watch in the world, take a look at a Submariner bracelet and you'll soon see that they arent!). Keep up the good work Roy, dont let us Seiko nerds get to you


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi James

I don't post very often on the Seiko/Citizen forum anymore. A few months back, I came under attack by a freak over there (just a troll, not a regular) for no apparent reason (i hadn't even posted for a while !!). He/She just posted a string of lies about me, and couldn't even manage to get my nationality right (said I was an American watch dealer







) Wayne, the moderator, did delete the thread which was a bit if a shame because by then a lot of great people had posted replies saying what a **** this guy was







It was, I guess, quite amusing at the end of the day.

There are of course plenty of good guys over there too, as I'm sure you've noticed, and I keep in contact with quite a few.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

I know what you mean Foggster, ive seen a lot of that recently. Its funny how one or 2 of the forumers over there revel in it and kick off a massive argument with them. Even so, i have made many good friends on there and there are a large amount of very clever guys who will always email me etc. Randall, PY Lee, ponyc, Ken s (although hes gone), Shawn and Ed R if hes not being sarcy and brown-nosing timezone sale board!


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Regarding Seikos - Someone in the pub I go to has a Seiko with the bevelled glass. Is this common?..

Sorry, short and quick. Bad day on the railways !

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fairly common, quite a few have bevelled glasses.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the link, G. As you say: Gorgeous!!

I haven't been able to look at the whole page yet; after the first few I added it to favourites for later as I was already going green with envy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link james, even more of a Seiko fan now!

Love that Alpinist, never seen one before, that hours hand









I take it the compass bezel rotates using the crown at 4!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I take it the compass bezel rotates using the crown at 4!


Correct...

Actually this one is worth another look in isolation.

It's my favourite Seiko PERIOD. Love it. Looks even nicer with the cream dial.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a cream dial Alpinist. In a moment of overwhelming generosity I gave it away to a friend







Great watch and incredibly accurate.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Ive been looking for a nice one for some time Foggy. I dont like the new perpetual calender version with the blue and yellow dial though


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

There are two versions of this watch.

The differences are purely external.

The one pictured is the most sought after, esspecially with the black dial but there is another version which is essentially the same watch but with a plainer dial. Instead of ALPINIST on the dial it has SPORT 200 and slightly different engraving on the case back.

The sport 200 is manufactured outside of Japan and I think was made for the wider Asian market, whereas the Alpinist is made in Japan mainly for there home market.

They are the same watch though.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

I have two "Sport 200's", one with the creme dial and the other black. There was a green dial made too,although it's something of a rarity.

The creme dial is quite beautiful with the numbers and hands highlighted in gold. Only thing is it's quite difficult to read in bright light.

The movement appears to be a good one, I've no complaints. The diameter is slightly less than I am used to but they are lovely dress watches.

Good quality bracelet too. Altogether superbly made. This is the one that Seiko should have re-introduced instead of the quartz model, which incidentally, is only water resistant to 100m unlike the 4s15 which is 200.

Peter


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

How do you use the compass directions on the inside bezel?


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Who has deleted my post, re directions for using the bezel?

Peter


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Peter it was not deleted but we moved over to a new server the other day and it was lost somehow, sorry.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You did the changeover well Roy. A lot of sites would have been 'off air' for hours.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Care to have another go at it?


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi again Sargon, re use of bezel.

In the Morning;

Hold the watch up to the sun, horizontally and line up the hour hand with sun.

Turn the bezel and bisect the area between the hour hand and 12(which will be to the left of 12) with SOUTH marker and hence, obviously, opposite will be NORTH.

For afternoon;

Again hold up the watch and line up the sun with hour hand. This time rotate the bezel and bisect the area between the hour hand and 12(which will be to the right of 12) with the South marker on the bezel. And again, opposite will lie North.(doesn't work in the regions in the southern hemisphere because of seasons etc.)

It's a method you can use with any wristwatch but obviously is subject to error but it could conceivably help you out sometimeby giving you an indication of where North will be.

Hope it's of help

Peter.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Interesting. I always thought such markers were ornamental, hence despised by me. You live and learn. Probably about as accurate as using the GMT watch to find North as I described in another post. If only those Blair Witch kids were wearing such a watch, we would have been spared 2 hours of cinematic agony.


----------

